# [DNDMASQ] Option non supportée(résolu)

## mysix

Voilà je suis entrain d'installer un serveur ltsp, et pour ca j'ai suivi ce tuto.

et tu coup, en voulant installer "atftp" j'ai du désinstaller et masquer "tftp-hpa". Normal puisque je suis le tuto et me demande d'installer atftp.

Enfin bref je configure le tout et en démarrant dnsmasq j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```

LTSP_GENTOO ~ # /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start

 * Starting dnsmasq ...

dnsmasq: option non supportée (vérifier que Dnsmasq a été compilé avec le support DHCP/TFTP/DBus) à la ligne 393 de /etc/dnsmasq.conf                                                                   [ !! ]

LTSP_GENTOO ~ #

```

Une idée ? Merci !Last edited by mysix on Mon May 03, 2010 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysix

Résolu   :Laughing: 

rajouter dhcp, tftp,dbus dans la variable USE

faire un emerge --sync

emerge -DuNav world

et le tour est joué !

----------

## xaviermiller

oui: vérifie les USE flags appliqués à dnsmasq : 

```
emerge -pv dnsmasq
```

----------

